# Capture Device Initialization Error with Pinnacle Studio Plus



## Charles Tabb (Jun 19, 2004)

We have a PC running Windows XP Pro. In trying to connect a Sony Digital Handicam to the firewire port, the driver loads into device manager/imaging devices "bong" is heard and all appears fine for 3 sec to 1 minute. Then "bong" again and the device disappears from Imaging Devices. We have tried the camera and firewire cable at Circuit City and all works fine. We even tried installing a firewire card to run the camera, instead of the port coming off the mother board -- and still have the same problem. The error we get when trying to capture movie from camcord is "Capture Device Initialization Error" from the Pinnacle program. Does anyone have a clue what we can try next???? Thanks..


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You might sort through Sony support for your camera. Things a like twain patch might be significant and I notice Sony has that for some digital camcorders. Sony also has WDM and twain drivers for some cameras. Twain in particular can become corrupted and cause problems. You generally have to remove all of the twain files and folders in the Windows folder before you can install new twain files. They probably have instructions.

Sony support might be familiar with the problem. Have you contacted them?

If your computer came with an XP CD you could try running the repair. The ultimate fix is probably a fresh install or restore from a restore CD, but that requires a lot of planning and backup or you end up losing stuff.

You could try selectively uninstalling software to see if it helps. Any twain device like a scanner or digital camera as well as any imaging software. I like Cleansweep for that because it is so easy to put things back just like they were. XP restore should be OK for putting everything back. I have a strong preference for Ghost over all of them, but you need a partitioned or second hard drive.


----------



## Jackâ¢ (Dec 16, 2004)

It sounds llike you haven't set up Studio Plus capture source. If you heard the "boing" than the camera has been recognized as being connected. Go in Studio Plus to the setup menu and then to the Capture source Tab. You should be able to choose the DV Camcorder as Video and Audio source..... 
That your camera disappeares seems to have something to do with the fact that the camera will shut off automatically after a while when it is not operated by you or any software.
Hope this helps,
Jack


----------



## bigbikes2003 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Charles.
How did you go with the problem with your camcorder?
I to am having the exact same problem as what you were having but Im using a Panosonic camcorder.
Were you able to solve the problem at all? I hope you did cause you can tell me what to try next. Iv even brought a second card to try but still have the same problems.
I cant figure it out at all.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Have a great Xmas
Cheers
Peter
[email protected]


----------



## Jackâ¢ (Dec 16, 2004)

Charles Tabb said:


> The error we get when trying to capture movie from camcord is "Capture Device Initialization Error" from the Pinnacle program.


What Pinnacle program are you using?? I have no problems with Studio 8 or 9....
Neither USB nor Firewire connection.

1.What do you see in the device manager under "IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers"? The device should be working properly.
2. What do you see under Network adapters? Your 1394 Net adapter should be listed and working properly.
3.When you open the Network Connections, what does it say about the 1394 Net Adapter? Make sure all check boxes are cleared (Cient for Microsoft Networks, File and Printer Sharing and TCP/IP)

Hope this helps.......


----------



## bigbikes2003 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thx Charles for your help
Im using Studio 9.0
Ok First of all under "ieee 1394 Bus Host controller" is seems ok

Under,Network Adapter it is listed as 1394 Net Adaptor #2

And under, Network Connections it says "1394 Connection 2 Connected, Firewalled 1394 Net Adaptor #2

Should they read #2 ??
Thx Charles and a Merry Xmas to you

[email protected]


----------



## Jackâ¢ (Dec 16, 2004)

bigbikes2003 said:


> Should they read #2 ??


If you have another network card in your system or you have installed the firewire card more than once, you might see this #2. The name is of no relevance.
Did you check that in properties it says "device is working properly"?
Are all checkboxes cleared in the Network connections properties?

Have you checked in the menu options of your camera that the correct parameters are set for DV output??? PAL/NTSC, A/V ->/DV out ON, audio mode settings to 16 bit, etc.??? 
Another thing: What Codecs are in your system??? Ideally, there should be only Windows XP Media player 8, 9 or 10 standard stuff, Pinnacles's DV Codecs and maybe DivX.... 
I have the following (more than normally needed, but with this list, I have no problems inside Studio!!):

Divx 5.2 Codec
iccvid.dll
Indeo videa 5.10
ir32_32.dll
ir41_32.dll
iyuv_32.dll
msh261.drv
msh262.drv
msrle.32.dll
msvidc32.dll
msyuv.dll
PCVideo.MJPEG Codec
Pinnacle PIM1 32-bit AVI Codec
TechSmith Screen Capture Codec
tsbyuv.dll
Please tell me, as long as the camera is connected, can you capture anything into Studio and when exactly do you get that "capture initialization" error???
I remember that I got that error once when the default capture source was set to something else that was not connected at that moment (USB Sony DV driver or webcamera device...). After setting the source to DV camcorder the error did not occur anymore.

Regards,
Jack


----------



## Jackâ¢ (Dec 16, 2004)

As I have run out of ideas, it may be a good idea to ask folks in the Pinnacle Consumer Webboard Forums. (Enter "pinnacle discussion forums" in Google and go to the Consumer Webboard line. Then choose Studio 9.....
Hope this helps.
Jack


----------

